# Tomato Soup En Croute



## peterhry (Jul 30, 2007)

Has anyone ever been to Bistro Jeanty? I found this recipe that shows how to make their "famous" tomato soup en croute and it looks really good. The guy in the video does mention that it's not particularly healthy - I guess all the heavy cream etc.

Tomato Soup En Croute

Here are the ingredients, but you'll have to watch the video for directions:
1/2 large onion sliced
1 stick of butter
2-4 sheets of puff pastry
7 fresh tomatoes or 28oz canned
6 garlic cloves
1/4 cup tomato paste
1 bay leaf
1/2 tbsp pepper corns
1 tsp dried thyme
4 cups heavy cream
1 tsp sea salt
1/2 tsp white pepper
1 egg


----------

